# GT #25: Phoenix Suns (17-7) @ San Antonio Spurs (18-5) - 12/17



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (17-7) vs San Antonio Spurs (18-5)*

*When: Monday, 8:30EST/5:30PCT/6:30AZ
TV: NBA TV/local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Spurs Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Tony Parker[SG] Michael Finley [SF] Bruce Bowen [PF] Tim Duncan[C] Fabricio Oberto*

*Suns last 10*, (6-4) 









*Suns have been placed on SEVERE*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm scurred!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol

I put Duncan in the lineup, but I'm not sure if he is playing though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The question is: Will the perimeter players shoot straight? If they do, GAME OVER for the Spurs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I thought Duncan was playing and Parker was sitting  Oh, and yay it's on NBA TV, lol!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, see I didn't know that. I'm a terrible mod.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

lets just have bell kick duncan's dodgy ankles all game. if bowen can do it to amare we can get away with it all the same on tim right?


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Tony Parker is doubtful for this game. It would make things a bit easier xD. Tough game anyway..lol.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Even with Tony out I don't think the Suns will win. They just don't have IT right now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It will be pretty embarrassing if the Suns lose to an unhealthy Spurs team.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> It will be pretty embarrassing if the Suns lose to an unhealthy Spurs team.


Which is why I'm worried the Suns will come out thinking they can coast because the Spurs are banged up >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I just hope Nash checks Horry into the scorer's table and then shout, "THAT'S HOW YOU PLAY HOCKEY EH!"


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Which is why I'm worried the Suns will come out thinking they can coast because the Spurs are banged up >_>


your not just referring to duncan's ankle are you?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> your not just referring to duncan's ankle are you?


I hope not.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Diaw is looking gooooooddd. Another blah performance from LB. Same goes for Bell. Their defense is porous but Amare has more than handled himself against Duncan. He just can't out muscle him in the post. Duncan's too good.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

amare playing solid d so far


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Diaw is looking gooooooddd. Another blah performance from LB. Same goes for Bell. Their defense is porous but Amare has more than handled himself against Duncan. He just can't out muscle him in the post. Duncan's too good.


Duncan is a lot stronger than Amare, especially in core strength.. Amare's strength is almost all in upper body which doesn't translate well trying to gaurd a stocky shifty guy like duncan

nash is playing good d, rotating nicely


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

did anyone else just see that spurs player straight up grab and shove amare away from the lane?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

"FROM THE BLUR" rofl

blur is spelt B-L-U-R by the way

So the brazilian one has come out with a bit of fire and seems to want to play now.. ASTONISHINGLY! the refs are actually calling the hand checks some of the time, too. We need to get Amare the ball inside to take this one away though, I think.

edit: BIG BUZZER BEATING 3 BY BARBOSA THE BRAZILIAN BLUR BBBBBBB


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

YES!! Duncan misses the lay up to end the quarter! suns by (oops)5


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

this is amazing basketball right here. both teams are playing at an extremely high level, what a great finish it will be.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

whilst ginobili has been kept relatively quiet, duncan is playing too good. We are getting outrebounded, but hopefully we can minimise its impact


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

WHAT A **** FOUL and right after Bowen was fouling Nash about 4 times no call!

More bull**** from the refs as Amare gets hacked by Bowen and Amare while going up for a shot but they don't count the basket.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

up by 3 with 10 seconds remaining, but the spurs are a good a 3point shooting team as any, so we must cover them


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

diaw won the game for us practically with the steal! who would have thought it. Both Nash and Diaw missed 1 out of 2 FTs but it doesnt matter as the Suns win by 5, scoring 100 to SAS 95.

Nash almost got a TD with 10 pts 8 rebs 10 ***, Jason Kidd like stat line.

Barbosa i felt did take a few too many shots 6/19 FG, he did however hit some clutch shots in the 4th Quarter.

Grant Hill is my player of the game, 22 points on 66% shooting, and an impressive 3 blocks, this was exactly how we hoped Hill would put us over the line against the spurs. Parker was out, and Vaughn did manage to drop 14 points on Nash. 

Now we have to be remain confident and aggressive in our remaining games against elite teams (SAS, DAL, BOS, DET etc) and put away games against poor performing opponents. Very encouraging sign today, keep it up Suns!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

A win's a win, even if then, be then by who and we are. Yes yes yes, me me me.

Sorry, felt like trying to rhyme. Anyways, Suns first win as a team. No one starred, but everyone contributed. Skinner with the d, Boris with the mismatches, LB with some timely hoops, Nash with the leadership, Amare with the finishes, Marion with the hustle, and Hill with the cold blooded mother eating, pig eyed, "Don't even think about it Mr. Tim Duncan" Attitude! 

Solid win, but nothing to look back on in a few months.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If Bell could shoot straight, we would have won this in a moonwalk.

EDIT: Weird Stat of the Night: Nash led all Suns in rebounds with 8 tonight. In fact, he was the leading rebound of BOTH teams after Duncan!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't care Parker was out either. Spurs had been beating teams, even some good ones without Duncan. Win is a win. Had they not been beating teams, then I would shrug it off more.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, see I didn't know that. I'm a terrible mod.


Nah, we love ya anyways, haha ^_^



604flat_line said:


> your not just referring to duncan's ankle are you?


Nah, I meant that Duncan was hurting for one. But Parker was out as well. And that's usually the 1-2 punch that does most of the damage to us. Hence, why I said they were banged up. I'm pretty sure the Spurs would say we were banged up if were without Nash and Amare was hurting.



Dissonance19 said:


> I don't care Parker was out either. Spurs had been beating teams, even some good ones without Duncan. Win is a win. Had they not been beating teams, then I would shrug it off more.


Yeah, I feel the same way, especially since it was at the Spurs home court.

Anyways, Hill was awesome tonight and it was a great all-around team effort on both sides of the ball. It was a good win that I think should provide some momentum for the next couple of games. But as Seuss said earlier, we'll forget about it in a couple months after the Suns play them a couple more times, especially since it's only December. Still, it was a good measuring stick for where the Suns are at right now.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

The thing I take the most from on the positive side is the defence we played. It was great after the half and really locked down even when the offence sputtered.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, D'Antoni made some very good adjustments at the half.


----------

